
The Nicest Place on the Internet - shrikant
http://www.thenicestplaceontheinter.net/
======
Foy
Also the scariest place on the Internet!

When the page is initially black then out of nowhere, a large, and loud video
starts playing, your heart skips a beat, and not just because a strange man is
hugging your monitor!

Doubly true if you opened the link in one of many new tabs. Heh.

EDIT: Basically, don't auto play video, ever. Anyhow, thanks for the hugs.

------
joshfraser
warning: this page auto plays audio/video.

it's also heart warming.

